# Can you prune a full-size tree to make it a dwarf?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

We just picked up our order of dwarf fruit trees today. They weren't able to get four of a particular apple we wanted, so they replaced it with two apple & two pear trees, which we agreed to.

Problem is, when we got home, I looked at the tag (yeah, too late, I know) and found out they are full sized trees & will top out at around 30'. Since we don't want to have to deal with a full sized tree, can we prune these trees & "make" them into dwarf sized trees without sacraficing too much fruit or killing the tree itself? The trees are about 8' tall now, and the lady said they are 3-4 years old.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

You cannot prune standard trees to be dwarfs. This is about genetics.

You need to accept that you will have some standard size trees, see if you can return or exchange them or see if you can sell them to someone else.

Mike


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Before you take them back, look and see what the particular apple you wanted needs to cross-pollinate with. An apple tree will not usually bear fruit surrounded by 3 of the exact same type. (I think a few varieties will, but not most.)

With apple trees, a little research before you buy goes a long way.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well- you can do it as you could certainly could espalier full sized trees but it would take frequent, careful pruning. Unless you want to keep up special pruning forever, you might want to take them back. Since this was their mistake in not giving the size you wanted, they might want to replace them????


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

and standard-size take up to 5 years to bear.....


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday I took a class on growing fruit trees at the Kansas City Community Gardens. Don't know about full-sized trees, but imagine would be the same as what he told us for semi-dwarf. He said, if you don't want your tree too tall, when the tree is about 7-8' tall, start pruning all branches that grow straight up and only allow those that grow sideways and those that droop to grow.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A standard tree usually has longer nodes than dwarls or semi-dwarfs - the space between leaf buds and fruiting spurs. This means that you need to have long enough branches to have a reasonable amount of fruiting spurs for production. When you keep the branches short to maintain in a space, you're going to have to sacrifice some fruit. 
But it can be done- I have seen bonsai under two feet with full sized fruit on it.
Summer pruning helps keep fruit trees compact. Although it is rare to hear of this - most books etc talk about dormant pruning. But summer pruning works better for keeping a tree small.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Espalier those babies! The Romans did it and so can you.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

all good information..may I add the fact that you can add grafts from dwarfs that altho they won't have dwarfing root stock, they will have the shorter distance between fruiting spurs. Lots of work, but if you can't get them replaced with the dwarfs you wanted you can make their potiental work for you.

May I add that I knew a man that made his living with plants all his life. He told me once that "no cut is a good cut" but that heavy cutting of larger wood is worst of all. If you plan to control by pruning, frequent small snips or "bud rubbing" as opposed to major later corrections is best. I put weights on selected branches to help turn sky reaching whips into horozontal fruit producers. Good luck!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

bee said:


> I put weights on selected branches to help turn sky reaching whips into horozontal fruit producers. Good luck!


That's something I've never heard of. How do you select which of the sky branches to transform?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Using weights to train a fruit tree is much easier than using rope or wire. Weights continue to be effective as the branch grows. Anything tied down needs constant adjustment. You can find the instructions at:

http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G6024

Martin


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes- horizontal branches produce more fruit. I once had an apple that had so many rocks hanging off it, it looked like a Flintstone's Christmas tree. 
The only real limit to that is that the angle where the branch meets the trunk must still be strong enough to support the fruit. If there is too much fruit on weak branches, the weight of the fruit could cause the branch to break off at the junction. 
I used to have to thin fruit a lot off that tree.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've seen people use weights to train near-horizontal branches, but what I haven't seen is anyone trying to salvage those skyward whips. What I'm trying to learn is how do I look at a couple of whips and decide which ones are worth salvaging with weights?


----------

